# Cleaner cannister filters = less algae?



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I'm curious to get a feel for how often everyone cleans their cannister filters.

Tom Barr recommends pretty regular cleaning due to his view that mulm/detritus buildup can create conditions for algae growth...

On the other hand, one of the advantages of cannisters is that they can run long term without cleaning. At least that was what I always thought...

During one of the algae outbreaks on a tank of mine everything seemed adequate nutrient wise so I started cleaning the Eheim once a month. Didn't notice any difference in algae levels at all (The culprit turned out to be low CO2). Now I clean the cannister filters (and in the Eheim change the white pad) about every three months.

So, how often do you clean your cannisters?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I clean it out when I notice the flow slow down somewhat, which is probably every 2-3 months. I can't comment on the algae/cleaning relationship.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

I pushed my 2028 to 12 months. No adverse effects, fairly steady flow, no major algae outbreaks. 

I would probably recommend every 6 months.


----------



## GraFFix (Feb 24, 2005)

I usually clean it when I have time and notice the flow slowing down witch is around the 3-4 month mark...but since i run a huge canister on a 20g tank i have the option of letting it go for alot longer. i think im at 4 months now and the flow is still fine with me and my plants. 

Personally I think the tank looks better when the filter is a little dirty. As long as water parameters look ok then I see no need to clean it out unless the flow is greatly reduced.


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

That depends on your nitrate needs and your water change schedule and volume. I can't keep traditional FO tanks with conventional canister packing as low in nitrates as I can with other filtration techniques.

So I gave up conventional canister packing. Mine are all prefilterd bio-only units now. I backflush every six months or so, open to clean the impeller and tubing evry year +/-.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

RTR said:


> So I gave up conventional canister packing. Mine are all prefilterd bio-only units now. I backflush every six months or so, open to clean the impeller and tubing evry year +/-.


That is my I try to do. Can you describe your backflush technique.


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

Jay - Pop off the _intake_ prefilter, slip on the Python and open its hose-end valve. Shake the canister a bit while back-flushing. Rinse the prefilter at the tap while the unit is backflushing. Shake the canister again. Make sure not to pull the water level below the return (do not ask how I learned this).  Most of my returns are deep, but not all unfortunately, and some of us forget which tank we we are working...

The Dupla Minikaskade rinses free easily, Ehfimech takes more shaking. Those are my only two canister biomedia.

My prefilters are mostly FilterMaxIII.


----------

